# My 335d experience



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked my car up in Munich on June 28 2010 and now have a bit over 81000 miles. I have done all work aside from carbon and free maintenance. I put performance brakes on all four corners last winter, with no issues or surprises. I also did the brake fluid change last year with the help of a pressure tank tool. Very straightforward. A month ago I replaced the tranny oil and pan. It took about 4 hours for me, half of which was getting all four corners on jack stands and back again. It was also pretty messy, but my total cost including a new pan and replacement bolts was about $370 vs. a $1050 dealer quote. I also do my own DEF, and the secret is to jack the left side up first.

Frankly, for a 5 year old car I'm fairly satisfied with the total cost of ownership, and though I'm tempted for an M235i I still love the car.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Great to read a positive review. I just hit the two year mark with my X5d and couldn't do without it. Zero complaints.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice, I'm only 5 months in on my ownership of the M57, hope nothing goes wrong!


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

Remember those engines are perfect
Need common sens and understand aging process of human and same as car.
Simple things can be done by owner - Water pump - Battery - Alternator - Engine oil change and transmission.
Every batter last about 5 max 7 years * Alternator & water pump up 100.000.00 mil.
I been reading post where peoples get X5 48i old one about 7 years and been charging battery for long time and had problems with codes and problem to start engine.
Peoples just want and no 1 second to think.
Making own problems getting depressed exhausted
At the end paying fortune to tiffs dealers or Joe garage on wrong street 
Battery can get 100$ water pump about 80$ - Alternator 100$ - 150$ I am talking about new parts.
So many stores in USA selling even better qualities parts for BMW Mercedes from the dealer.
On Ebay California Alternator brand new 100/150$ water pump www.rockauto.com 80.00$
On Ebay set of front and rear Rotors with Ceramic brake pads 250/350$
Just be practical and try doing by your self
Dealer charge for water pump 1000.00$ very nice and God pray for him


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

110k miles in mine, most reliable car I've had so far. Preventative maintenance can be helpful.


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

We can be much more lucky eliminate dealers for ever.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Pretty much same here. 2011 currently at 63K miles, CBU at 53K and the A/C belt were the only warranty items so far. Excluding CBU the most reliable car we've ever owned. I do most my own maintenance as well, but has not needed anything yet other than oil changes (recently out of free maintenance). Will be getting the trans fluid changed by the dealer at some point, getting to old to do it myself.

I do have a new warranty item for which I'm bringing it in soon, looks like the radio antenna amp is gone, but that's not a drive train issue. It should be covered under the platinum extended warranty. I have Sirius Radio so not a big deal except there is no traffic information on the navigation system which uses radio signals for the data.


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes some peoples can do own things and same time we cant do from other reasons.
I am for do many things by owner.
Lots of pleasure and relax.
Brakes job engine oil service plus many other things can bring savings and future prevent
unnecessary repairs.
Those garages & dealers are like hungry sharks get someone and we do well pool all many.
Every service center have only orientation or training for own staff profits only.
No seminars for mechanics as introduction of new technology new cars and so on.
Nice to read posts from other BMW owners with happy experience.
Very good cars & need proper touch like a lady.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

i am happy so far. 71k miles and no major issues. But it is always in back of my mind what if something goes wrong. 

mecodoug: What did you follow to do transmission fluid change. I am planning to either get it done by dealer or myself.


----------



## Dean_S (Mar 31, 2015)

Your DEF fillers are on the left side of the 2010 vehicle and jacking that side up makes some sense. However advice is probably not good for newer years where there is a single filler behind the RH fuel door.

Why would a new tranny oil pan and bolts be required? Distortion from the bolts?


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update on your 2010.
Mine is @ 80k miles.
I really want to change the transmision oil & filter.
I do this on all the other vehicles. 
Would like to know the method to get the oil out of the TC. 
Some of our vehicles have a drain plug, but some do not, and thus I can't change 1/2 of the oil capacity.
Dealer does not do oil changes, says transmission is a sealed unit, and the oil is lifetime. 
Silly waste of a good ZF.
Frank


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Dean_S said:


> Your DEF fillers are on the left side of the 2010 vehicle and jacking that side up makes some sense. However advice is probably not good for newer years where there is a single filler behind the RH fuel door.
> 
> Why would a new tranny oil pan and bolts be required? Distortion from the bolts?


Dean, the pan is plastic and the filter is built into it. To change the filter, you have to buy whole new pan/filter assy. I re-used screws with no problems. The T-27 screws have had a problem snapping off while not any problem with the T-40s. My screws were T-40. 
I went in a different direction with the pan though. I bought pan used from a guy on e90post. I had to have the fins machined down to 2" (total height inclusive of flange). I use the same filter as an E53 X5. So, i paid more up front but have a pan that shouldn't leak and will be reusable for fluid changes. Last picture was prior to machining. Pan was made to go on a 2006 B7 Alpina with same transmission as 335D.


----------



## Dean_S (Mar 31, 2015)

Very interesting and great idea. The transmission oil cooler should have less work to do!

So there is no drain plug?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, there is a drain plug on the aft end. All the pics showed the front end of pan. I will add aft end pic


----------



## Dean_S (Mar 31, 2015)

But no drain on the plastic one?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Plastic one also has drain plug. I added rear view of my aluminum pan showing drain plug in post #9.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, but glad others chimed in. I have the Bentley manual for the E90 (I had a 2006 330i) and the transmission fluid change is the same for the D. It's pretty much the same as any other auto, though with no dipstick you really have to measure what came out to know how much to add. The pan does have a drain as mentioned above.

You don't have to replace the bolts, though you are supposed to use a thread locktite product if you re-use them as I recall. I did replace them as it was like $60 and while I am cheap I am also conservative!

I did not notice any change since doing the fluid, which is probably a good sign.


----------



## Stevemeister (Dec 28, 2010)

2010 BMW 335d purchased new in April 2010 - 91,000 km. Very reliable to 2015-05 (~5 years old) but have just had CBU issues + 2 failed fuel injectors and failed MAF sensor. Dealer quoted $1450+tax to decarbonize but the fuel injectors and MAF were going to take the bill to $5000 incl. tax. I was going to go to an Indie for the injectors and MAF but dealer spoke to BMW Canada who agreed to provide the injectors and MAF at a reduced price under good will - total bill will be $2800 incl. tax. Hopefully will go another 5 years without issues. Great car but fuel injector failures are expensive. I would be very wary buying a 335d out of warranty unless you get it for a really good price and set aside money to fix these types of issues. I will probably take mine for a remap and EGR delete imminently as the latter helps reduce the CBU issues.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Jagshemash said:


> 2010 BMW 335d purchased new in April 2010 - 91,000 km. Very reliable to 2015-05 (~5 years old) but have just had CBU issues + 2 failed fuel injectors and failed MAF sensor. Dealer quoted $1450+tax to decarbonize but the fuel injectors and MAF were going to take the bill to $5000 incl. tax. I was going to go to an Indie for the injectors and MAF but dealer spoke to BMW Canada who agreed to provide the injectors and MAF at a reduced price under good will - total bill will be $2800 incl. tax.


Holy highway robbery! The 2 injectors (which you probably dont need if you have CBU also) and MAF are NOT $3550. Full price on injectors is $500 each. Full price on the MAF is $350 (it can be easily had for $180). The injectors are maybe 1hr each extra work during the CBU work, the MAF is no extra work since they have to pull it anyway. So they quoted you an extra at least $2k to line their pockets. Thats unreal. Both the MAF and injectors are known to be false codes as a result of CBU. I would suggest telling the dealership to do the CBU cleaning and that you would address the others items after if necessary.


----------



## Stevemeister (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes I priced the injectors and MAF sensor on-line and figured I was being gouged so I basically told them just to finish the decarbonizing and leave it at that. It was then they came back to me and said they would see what they could do. from CAD$1450+tax to CAD$2800 incl. tax (CAD$2477 excl. tax) means that I basically got the parts for $1000 so on that basis I went ahead with it at the dealership. I was going to take the car to J&R Auto in Oakville (see thread on Megaspeed Tuning in these forums . . . I live 5 mins drive from J&R) and have them do the injectors and MAF but I don't think they would be able to do it for $1000. I will probably head to J&R for a remap and and EGR delete. I bought this car new and had previously owned a 1995 325iS that did 328,000 km without anything major going wrong with it. I figured as a diesel it would go at least 500,000 km. I'm convinced it will probably last that long - its just a question of how much it will cost in fuel injectors to get it there. The 335d is a phenomenal car but its not for anyone who does not have a lot of disposable income. Even fuel injector failures would be tolerable if new ones were only $200 each but $500 each - phew!

p.s. I had put my OBD code reader on the car and knew two injectors were at their learning limits and I was getting a rough idle that did not come on gradually but quite suddenly so I figured at least one injector had gone


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

Interesting & very good
Where you go & not have ideas why asking you big $$$ just pay.
All guys are insincere like service shop & owner.
Unprofessional tiffs 
I had some post about those problems - no one of BMW owners been interesting to watch video or read text.
Good luck smart children.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Jagshemash said:


> p.s. I had put my OBD code reader on the car and knew two injectors were at their learning limits and I was getting a rough idle that did not come on gradually but quite suddenly so I figured at least one injector had gone


The learning limit is stored in the DDE, it can be changed. At the beginning all the dealers were replacing injectors that had nothing wrong with them because of the 'minimum adaptation limit reached code'. This was the code that set the SES when I had CBU. After the CBU cleaning, the dealer established an IRAP session with corporate and the engineers reset the adaptation limits in the DDE. I think they run numbers through a complicated algorithm to determine the settings that the dealer cannot do on their own. That was 12K miles ago. I never had any injectors changed and the car (currently anyway) runs perfectly. I'm at 65K miles, CBU cleaning was at 53K.


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

Main problem is nobody in north America understand CRD injection
Every injector during the calibration getting numbers of setup personal ID.
Typical BMW doing to many things & same time creating problems for owners & same time capitalize on profits.
Mercedes is the leader in Diesels and is not interested in those monkey systems self destruction.
Thermostat with cods - battery with cods and so on - let stop coding & stop riping peoples off.
Means soon tires with cods too?


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hoooper said:


> Holy highway robbery! The 2 injectors (which you probably dont need if you have CBU also) and MAF are NOT $3550. Full price on injectors is $500 each. Full price on the MAF is $350 (it can be easily had for $180). The injectors are maybe 1hr each extra work during the CBU work, the MAF is no extra work since they have to pull it anyway. So they quoted you an extra at least $2k to line their pockets. Thats unreal. Both the MAF and injectors are known to be false codes as a result of CBU. I would suggest telling the dealership to do the CBU cleaning and that you would address the others items after if necessary.


MAF you can get for 50$ & Injector 150.00$
Yes sure BMW prices are so special make them very high as certificate of qualities
Joe banana not setting those prices because not want others to look on him as idiot.


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

KeithS said:


> The learning limit is stored in the DDE, it can be changed. At the beginning all the dealers were replacing injectors that had nothing wrong with them because of the 'minimum adaptation limit reached code'. This was the code that set the SES when I had CBU. After the CBU cleaning, the dealer established an IRAP session with corporate and the engineers reset the adaptation limits in the DDE. I think they run numbers through a complicated algorithm to determine the settings that the dealer cannot do on their own. That was 12K miles ago. I never had any injectors changed and the car (currently anyway) runs perfectly. I'm at 65K miles, CBU cleaning was at 53K.


Dealers are stupid and only set business to make profits
Mechanics with out trainings * main concentration cheap labor.
Diesels for them something new and same time ignored
For that owners getting ripped off - adaptation codes are same as for thermostat or battery - no need them 
Mercedes not using those games.
Adaptation cods theoretical have influence on injection fuel quantity.
When injector getting worn more fuel delivery.
New injectors are set to some parameters of tolerance
Every injector getting own number as ID 
When coming injection cycle worn injector going to shut more fuel 
New injector more tight going to shut less fuel.
For that reason set adaptation number - cods what so ever you call them
To make correction for fuel quantity injected to the cylinder
**************************************************
In really life is not so important and many manufacture not doing those games.
Even on super perfect Diesel engine not have any effect
Engines worn to bad BMW oil 
Coded injectors not going to help for the emission.
*************************************************
For that reason smart engineer delete all junk codes & make computer run injection with out the codes.

To prevent get riped or abused by dealers or Joe garages
Need best engine oil like a Amsoil or second choice MOBIL1 100% Synthetic Engine Oil plus fuel Additives from Amsoil
Stay away from BMW engine oil.

Bravo


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

"After the CBU cleaning, the dealer established an IRAP session with corporate and the engineers reset the adaptation limits in the DDE."

My dealer had to do something like this to fix the injector adaptation limits. This kind defeat us doing our own CBU cleaning or going to an independent mechanics for it. A visit to the dealer is always required.

A CBU cleaning of the gasoline engine is not as complicated!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

montr said:


> "After the CBU cleaning, the dealer established an IRAP session with corporate and the engineers reset the adaptation limits in the DDE."
> 
> My dealer had to do something like this to fix the injector adaptation limits. This kind defeat us doing our own CBU cleaning or going to an independent mechanics for it. A visit to the dealer is always required.
> 
> A CBU cleaning of the gasoline engine is not as complicated!


My feeling is this is a one time event that if you need to do CBU cleaning again, you will not need to reset the adaption limits. That they really were not set correctly in the first place, and are now adjusted to be more tolerant of CBU.

I know everyone seems to want to avoid the dealer, but some are actually pretty good. Multiple times I've priced the same work at the dealer I normally use and an independent. The independent was always more expensive, plus they do not give loaner cars (or good donuts and coffee). But I do realize that being in NJ, with access to no less than 8 dealers within a 1 hour drive, competition helps.


----------

